# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > سبعة دقائق >  >  الحلقة الاولي من برنامج سبعة دقائق

## خالد عيساوي

*تتشرف مؤسسة حياة القلوب بتنزيل برنامجا ( 7 دقائق ) علي منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
.. نتمني ان تستفيدو وتفيدو من حولكم
..اسرة المؤسسة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*سنتحدث في هذه المرحلة عن الحبالحب هو شنو واهدافه شنو واثره شنو وانواعه شنو وصفاته شنووفي كل مرة حنتكلم عن فكرة واحدة فقط ، والتي تساعد علي حدوث تغيير كبير باذن الله طاقة الحب :اي حركة ناتجة عن حب ، ولابد من اي كلام للتاكد من صحته وجود دليلطيب .. دليك شنو ؟طيب اهو انا جاييك في ملك عندو ولد ولم ينجب غيره ، ولانه ابن الملك وكمان ابنه الوحيد كانت طلباته اوامر اي حاجة دايرة بتجيهو ( علي قول اخوانا المصريين اذا طلب لبن العصفور يجيبوهو ليهو )طيب دا علاقتو بموضوعنا شنو اصبر يا زول اصبردا خلق عند الولد عدم المسئولية وعدم الجدية ولم يتعلم القتال ولا فن قيادة الرعية ، ولا همو في اي حاجة فهو في النهاية حيكون الملك مما يكون راحة اكبر في تلبية رغباته دون النظر عن ما هي واجباته تجاه شعبه وكيف يحققها ، المهم انه سيكون الملك . هذا الامر اقلق ابوهو الملك جدا وجعله في حيرة كبيرة فجمع المستشارين اللي حوله وقال ليهم يا جماعة انا ولدي دا حيكون الملك وبي طريقته دي المملكة حتضيع وما ممكن تتسلم ليهو بي حالتو دي ، شوفو اي طريقة عشان نحل المشكلة دي قام المستشارون من الملك وبعد فترة من البحث جاءو الي الملك وقالو له ان ابنك ولي العهد يحب بنت الوزير فاجعل الوزير يجعل ابنته تتجمل له وعندما يطلبها للزواج تقول له انا لا اتزوج الا المحارب المتعلم الفروسية القادر علي تصريف شئون الرعيةوبسبب حبه الشديد لبنت وزير ، وفي زمن قياسي اصبح هذا الامير الغير مبالي الي امير شجاع يجيد الفروسية والقتال و تعلم من مشتشاري الملك كيف تدار الرعية وترعي شئونها
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*لماذا نفعل بعض ما لا نحبعارف في واحد داير يقول لي مرات بنعمل حاجات ما بنحبها ، فاين المحبوب هنا ؟ببساطة اقول ليك يا سيد انت تفعل ما لا تحبه لمحبوب اكبرالله الله الله ، ما فاهم كيف يعني ، وقعها لي ديمثلا انا لا احب ان احبس نفسي بالساعات في القراية ، القر ، ولكن في نفس الوقت بتحبس الحبسة الياها عشان محبوب اكبر اللي هو شنو النجاح طيب سمعت بي مريض بحب الدواء ، مرات كتيرة بغصبو عليهو غصب ما حبا في انه يعارضوهو ولكن لمحبوب اكبر اللي هو يبقي كويس
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*لماذا نترك بعض ما نحب :واحد مرة سالني مرات بنخلي حاجات بنحبها وما بنسويها ، فقلت ليهو فعلا مثلا اي زول بحب النوم ، لكن مرات بنخليهو عشان محبوب اكبر عشان رب العالمين ( ووتتجافي جنوبهم عن المضاجع )
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الافعال الخاطئة ناتجة عن حب :واحد ظريف قال لي يا شيخنا انت بتتكلم عن الافعال الصاح ونسيت انو في ناس حبها في الدنيا دي تاذي الناس وين المحبوب هناهنا عاينت ليهو زيييين وام تي ان كمان وضحكت ، قال لي بتضحك قلت ليه اااي بضحك : اول حاجة انا ما شيخ انا شاب زيك كدة وبالمناسبة انت جاوبت علي السؤال براااااااااااااكقال لي : كيف ؟قلت ليهو : بي كلمة حبها اذية الناس ، فهنا حب نفسهم الشديد طغي علي النظر لمصالح الناس وهنا ينطبق علي كل الافعال الخاطئة دون تحديد نماذج ، شوف اي اعمال خاطئة بتعملها حتلقي انو السبب حبك الشديد لي روحك 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ماذا نستفيد من هذه الفكرةاكتشف محبوباتك او مفتاحك اللي عن طريقه تستطيع تحقيقواحد رفع يدو دي جديدة براحة شويةولا جديدة ولا حاجة انا مش قلت اي حركة ناتجة عن حبقال لي ايوة خلاص ركز معايالمحبوب او المفتاح هو البخليك تعمل حاجة بتحبها بطاقة عالية ورينا امثلة :امسك عندك :عبد الله بن ابي رواحة : القائد الثالث في معركة تبوك وماتو قبله القائدين لتركيز العدو علي القائد فترددت نفسه في البداية لحمل الرايه فشجع نفسه وادي نفسه طاقة كبيرة انه يجاهد ويستشهد في هذه المعركة بتذكير نفسه بالجنة ( مالي اراك تكرهين الجنة ) فقاتل قتالا شديدا حتي استشهدواخ اخر مفتاحه التحدي ، فكل هدف او اي حاجة داير يصل ليها لازم يحس انها تحدي بالنسبة له ، فمثلا كان عضو باحدي المنظمات وكان كل اعضائها يتهربون من منصب المدير التنفيذي ، فجعله تحدي وانه حيصل لعدة اهداف ويقيم اساس متين للامور المالية والادارية وقد كان في دورة واحدة لم يحتاج للتجديد بعدها وسهل الامور لخلفهواخت اخري اكتشفت مفتاحها التميز ، فعملت ان كانت دايرة تعمل اي حاجة تسال نفسها كيف تكون متميزة في المجال المعين ( ربها ، زوجها ، اطفالها ، اقاربها ، عملها .... الخ ) فاذن عليك بالاتي :·      اكتشف محبوباتك ( مفتاحك
·      كيف ستستخدمه في الوصول لاهدافك
·      ساعد اللي حولك في اكتشاف مفاتيحهم لكي يتمكنو من الوصول لاهدافهم
·      الغاية العليا هي ارضاء رب العالمين وتدور حوله كل الاهداف 
تم بحمد الله .
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*جزاك الله خيرا
لكل حب الدنيا حب اكبر منه
تكون له الغلبة
فيجب ان يكون حبنا لله ورسوله هو اكبر حب
ومن ثم تأ تى الاشياء الاخرى
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*:mysmilie_20:جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم اخونكم واحبائكم 0 ومن الحب ماقتل 0 اللهم اجعل حبك يملا قلوبنا وحب نبيك وحببيبك محمد صلي الله علي وسلم اللهم حبب إلينا الايمان والعمل الصالح 00:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*موضوع قيم تستاهل عليهو الشكر جزاءك الله عنا كل خير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الموضوع ده يا أبوالخلد عيز مداخلات أخونا الشمشار الجميلة
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*يجب ان نحب ما نعمل لكى نصل لما نحب


لك التحيه الرائع الغالى عيساوى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] 
اليوم عرفنا سر السلام عليكم اللي بتفتح بيها مداخالتك يا شيخنا 
الطريق لله يا حبيب محفوف بالصعاب التي تخلقها النفس 
والتزام بمراعاة الله في كل حركة من حركاتك تاتي با متثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي 
وقد ذكر عن الرسول صل الله عليه وسلم : خير من ذكر الله باللسان ذكر الله عند أوامره و نواهيه 
وقال صل الله عليه وسلم في وصيته لابن عمه على كرم الله وجه : يا علي للخائف ثلاث علامات:
يخاف من مكر الله 
يخاف من عذاب الله
يخاف من غضب الله 

جزاك الله كل خير اخي خالد واصل اوصلك الله لم يحب ويرضى 
[/justify]
*

----------


## سكواها 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

الموضوع ده يا أبوالخلد عيز مداخلات أخونا الشمشار الجميلة



                                                 أنا معاك في النقطة دي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمريخ
					

جزاك الله خيرا
لكل حب الدنيا حب اكبر منه
تكون له الغلبة
فيجب ان يكون حبنا لله ورسوله هو اكبر حب
ومن ثم تأ تى الاشياء الاخرى



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اصبت اخي ود المريخ
عرفت مفتاحك ؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

:mysmilie_20:جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم اخونكم واحبائكم 0 ومن الحب ماقتل 0 اللهم اجعل حبك يملا فلوبنا وحب نبيك وحببيبك محمد صلي الله علي وسلم اللهم حبب إلينا الايمان والعمل الصالح 00:sm20:



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من حب ما قتل .. دا جاييك قدام الحب والجنون
اممم عرفت مفتاحك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Aladdin
					

موضوع قيم تستاهل عليهو الشكر جزاءك الله عنا كل خير



السلام عليكمورحمة الله
هذا واجبنا تجاه اخواننا
اممم مفتاحك عرفتو ؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

الموضوع ده يا أبوالخلد عيز مداخلات أخونا الشمشار الجميلة



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرحب بالشمشار
اظهر وبان عليك الامان
اها مفتاحك شنووووووووو ؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

يجب ان نحب ما نعمل لكى نصل لما نحب


لك التحيه الرائع الغالى عيساوى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا شكر علي واجب
اتمني ان تكون اكتشفت مفتاحك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

[justify] [/justify][justify]
اليوم عرفنا سر السلام عليكم اللي بتفتح بيها مداخالتك يا شيخنا 
الطريق لله يا حبيب محفوف بالصعاب التي تخلقها النفس 
والتزام بمراعاة الله في كل حركة من حركاتك تاتي با متثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي 
وقد ذكر عن الرسول صل الله عليه وسلم : خير من ذكر الله باللسان ذكر الله عند أوامره و نواهيه 
وقال صل الله عليه وسلم في وصيته لابن عمه على كرم الله وجه : يا علي للخائف ثلاث علامات:
يخاف من مكر الله 
يخاف من عذاب الله
يخاف من غضب الله 

جزاك الله كل خير اخي خالد واصل اوصلك الله لم يحب ويرضى 
[/justify]



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا ما شيخ 
دا منقوووووووول من لسان معد البرنامج المتبنياهو مؤسسة حياة القلوب 
انا المدير العام 

 شكرا علي الاضافة
يا شيخ طارق مفتاح شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكواها 24
					

أنا معاك في النقطة دي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحب بيهو
ومنور البوست يا سكواها 
اها عرفت المفتاح بتاعك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*في زول مفتاحو رايح منو 
عندنا ورشة كاملة لتحديد جميع المفاتيح 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك ياود عيساوي يارائع

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مافي زول عاوز مفتاح ما لاقيهو او لقاهو وراح منو او داير يعمل مفتاح جديد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد غد باذن الله الحلقة الثانية 
ذاكرو الاولي دي كويس عشان احلقة التانية معتمدة علي الاولي 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بكرة ان شاء الله الحلقة التانية
انتظروووووووونا
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*موضوع جميل جدا افدتنا افادك الله
*

----------


## tete majed

*قصه حلوه شديد وكلام صحيح ميه ميه
:1 (49):
سنتحدث في هذه المرحلة عن الحب
الحب هو شنو واهدافه شنو واثره شنو وانواعه شنو وصفاته شنو
وفي كل مرة حنتكلم عن فكرة واحدة فقط ، والتي تساعد علي حدوث تغيير كبير باذن الله 
طاقة الحب :
اي حركة ناتجة عن حب ، ولابد من اي كلام للتاكد من صحته وجود دليل
طيب .. دليك شنو ؟
طيب اهو انا جاييك 
في ملك عندو ولد ولم ينجب غيره ، ولانه ابن الملك وكمان ابنه الوحيد كانت طلباته اوامر اي حاجة دايرة بتجيهو ( علي قول اخوانا المصريين اذا طلب لبن العصفور يجيبوهو ليهو )
طيب دا علاقتو بموضوعنا شنو 
اصبر يا زول اصبر
دا خلق عند الولد عدم المسئولية وعدم الجدية ولم يتعلم القتال ولا فن قيادة الرعية ، ولا همو في اي حاجة فهو في النهاية حيكون الملك مما يكون راحة اكبر في تلبية رغباته دون النظر عن ما هي واجباته تجاه شعبه وكيف يحققها ، المهم انه سيكون الملك . 
هذا الامر اقلق ابوهو الملك جدا وجعله في حيرة كبيرة فجمع المستشارين اللي حوله وقال ليهم يا جماعة انا ولدي دا حيكون الملك وبي طريقته دي المملكة حتضيع وما ممكن تتسلم ليهو بي حالتو دي ، شوفو اي طريقة عشان نحل المشكلة دي 
قام المستشارون من الملك وبعد فترة من البحث جاءو الي الملك وقالو له ان ابنك ولي العهد يحب بنت الوزير فاجعل الوزير يجعل ابنته تتجمل له وعندما يطلبها للزواج تقول له انا لا اتزوج الا المحارب المتعلم الفروسية القادر علي تصريف شئون الرعية
وبسبب حبه الشديد لبنت وزير ، وفي زمن قياسي اصبح هذا الامير الغير مبالي الي امير شجاع يجيد الفروسية والقتال و تعلم من مشتشاري الملك كيف تدار الرعية وترعي شئونها[/QUOTE]
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tete majed
					

قصه حلوه شديد وكلام صحيح ميه ميه
:1 (49):




 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تسلمي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*النفس تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت .. أن السلامة فيها ترك مافيها ..
لا دار للمرء بعد الموت يسكنها إلا التي كان قبل الموت يبنيها

شكراً اخونا خالد موضوع مفيد جداً
*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يااارب 
الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*جزاك الله الف خير
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*شكرا بارك الله فيك 
ورمضان كريم
                        	*

----------

